# Merkwürdiges verhalten von/mit Spamassassin

## Makido

Hallo Gentoo-Gemeinde,

ich habe einen Postfix-basierten Mailserver mit Amavis und Spamassassin.

Leider habe ich das Problem das Mails automatisch als "ham" genommen werden, ohne das irgendwelche Tests vorher passierten.

Die Mails die nicht als Ham gelten, die werden merkwürdigerweise getestet.

Mailheader (auszug) einer Nachricht die gleich als Ham eingestuft wurde:

```
X-Virus-Scanned: amavisd-new at

X-Spam-Flag: NO

X-Spam-Score: 0

X-Spam-Level:

X-Spam-Status: No, score=0 tagged_above=0 required=5 tests=[none]

     autolearn=ham

```

Mailheader (auszug) einer Mail die nicht als Ham gilt und getestet wurde:

```
X-Virus-Scanned: amavisd-new at

X-Spam-Flag: NO

X-Spam-Score: 0.177

X-Spam-Level:

X-Spam-Status: No, score=0.177 tagged_above=0 required=5 tests=[TW_BZ=0.177]

     autolearn=no

```

spamassassin -D --lint gibt folgendes aus:

```
[8107] dbg: logger: adding facilities: all

[8107] dbg: logger: logging level is DBG

[8107] dbg: generic: SpamAssassin version 3.2.5

[8107] dbg: config: score set 0 chosen.

[8107] dbg: util: running in taint mode? no

[8107] dbg: dns: is Net::DNS::Resolver available? yes

[8107] dbg: dns: Net::DNS version: 0.65

[8107] dbg: diag: perl platform: 5.010001 linux

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Digest::SHA1, version 2.11

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: HTML::Parser, version 3.64

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::DNS, version 0.65

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: MIME::Base64, version 3.08

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: DB_File, version 1.82

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::SMTP, version 2.31

[8107] dbg: diag: module not installed: Mail::SPF ('require' failed)

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Mail::SPF::Query, version 1.999001

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: IP::Country::Fast, version 604.001

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Razor2::Client::Agent, version 2.84

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::Ident, version 1.20

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Socket::INET6, version 2.51

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Socket::SSL, version 1.26

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Compress::Zlib, version 2.021

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Time::HiRes, version 1.9719

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Mail::DomainKeys, version 1.0

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Mail::DKIM, version 0.36

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: DBI, version 1.609

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Getopt::Long, version 2.38

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: LWP::UserAgent, version 5.829

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: HTTP::Date, version 5.831

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Archive::Tar, version 1.54

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Zlib, version 1.09

[8107] dbg: diag: module installed: Encode::Detect, version 1.01

[8107] dbg: ignore: using a test message to lint rules

[8107] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules pre files

[8107] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/init.pre

[8107] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre

[8107] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v312.pre

[8107] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005" for sys rules pre files

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005" for default rules dir

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_bayes_poison_nxm_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_genlsubj_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_random_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_specific_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_stocks_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_zmi_german_cf_zmi_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_bayes_poison_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_rawbody_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_subject_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_tripwire_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/chickenpox_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/sought_rules_yerp_org.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules dir

[8107] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

[8107] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/secrets.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin/user_prefs" for user prefs file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /root/.spamassassin/user_prefs

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC from @INC

[8107] dbg: dcc: local tests only, disabling DCC

[8107] dbg: plugin: did not register Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC, already registered

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor from @INC

[8107] dbg: pyzor: local tests only, disabling Pyzor

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2 from @INC

[8107] dbg: razor2: local tests only, skipping Razor

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop from @INC

[8107] dbg: reporter: local tests only, disabling SpamCop

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Check from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTTPSMismatch from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDetail from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Bayes from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::BodyEval from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTMLEval from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HeaderEval from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEEval from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayEval from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIEval from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WLBLEval from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::VBounce from @INC

[8107] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ImageInfo from @INC

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_bayes_poison_nxm_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_bayes_poison_nxm_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_bayes_poison_nxm_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_genlsubj_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512270000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_genlsubj_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512270000.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_genlsubj_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512270000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512271200.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512271200.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512271200.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_random_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512121000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_random_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512121000.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_random_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512121000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_specific_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605280300.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_specific_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605280300.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_specific_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605280300.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200701151000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200701151000.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200701151000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_stocks_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/201002061900.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_stocks_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/201002061900.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_sare_stocks_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/201002061900.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_zmi_german_cf_zmi_sa-update_dostech_net/201001202059.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_zmi_german_cf_zmi_sa-update_dostech_net/201001202059.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/70_zmi_german_cf_zmi_sa-update_dostech_net/201001202059.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_bayes_poison_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_bayes_poison_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_bayes_poison_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_rawbody_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200611101600.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_rawbody_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200611101600.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_rawbody_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200611101600.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_subject_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200611161700.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_subject_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200611161700.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_subject_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200611161700.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_tripwire_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_tripwire_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/88_fvgt_tripwire_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/chickenpox_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/chickenpox_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/chickenpox_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/sought_rules_yerp_org/20_sought.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/sought_rules_yerp_org/20_sought.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/sought_rules_yerp_org/20_sought.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/sought_rules_yerp_org/20_sought_fraud.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/sought_rules_yerp_org/20_sought_fraud.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/sought_rules_yerp_org/20_sought_fraud.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/10_default_prefs.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/10_default_prefs.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/10_default_prefs.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_advance_fee.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_advance_fee.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_advance_fee.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_body_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_body_tests.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_body_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_compensate.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_compensate.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_compensate.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_dnsbl_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_dnsbl_tests.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_dnsbl_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_drugs.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_drugs.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_drugs.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_dynrdns.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_dynrdns.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_dynrdns.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_fake_helo_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_fake_helo_tests.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_fake_helo_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_head_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_head_tests.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_head_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_html_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_html_tests.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_html_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_imageinfo.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_imageinfo.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_imageinfo.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_meta_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_meta_tests.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_meta_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_net_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_net_tests.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_net_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_phrases.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_phrases.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_phrases.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_porn.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_porn.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_porn.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_ratware.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_ratware.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_ratware.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_uri_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_uri_tests.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_uri_tests.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_vbounce.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_vbounce.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/20_vbounce.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/23_bayes.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/23_bayes.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/23_bayes.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_accessdb.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_accessdb.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_accessdb.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_antivirus.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_antivirus.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_antivirus.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_asn.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_asn.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_asn.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_dcc.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_dcc.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_dcc.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_dkim.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_dkim.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_dkim.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_domainkeys.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_domainkeys.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_domainkeys.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_hashcash.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_hashcash.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_hashcash.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_pyzor.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_pyzor.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_pyzor.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_razor2.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_razor2.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_razor2.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_replace.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_replace.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_replace.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_spf.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_spf.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_spf.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_textcat.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_textcat.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_textcat.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_uribl.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_uribl.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/25_uribl.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_de.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_de.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_de.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_fr.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_fr.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_fr.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_it.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_it.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_it.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_nl.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_nl.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_nl.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_pl.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_pl.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_pl.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_pt_br.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_pt_br.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/30_text_pt_br.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/50_scores.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/50_scores.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/50_scores.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_awl.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_awl.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_awl.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_shortcircuit.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_shortcircuit.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_shortcircuit.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_dk.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_dk.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_dk.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_dkim.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_dkim.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_dkim.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_spf.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_spf.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_spf.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_subject.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_subject.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/60_whitelist_subject.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/72_active.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/72_active.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/72_active.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/72_removed.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/72_removed.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/72_removed.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/72_scores.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/72_scores.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/72_scores.cf

[8107] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/80_additional.cf

[8107] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/80_additional.cf" for included file

[8107] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/80_additional.cf

[8107] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_9B90B merged duplicates: __MO_OL_C65FA

[8107] dbg: rules: SARE_SPOOF_COM2OTH merged duplicates: SPOOF_COM2COM

[8107] dbg: rules: __XM_OL_22B61 merged duplicates: __XM_OL_A842E

[8107] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_07794 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_8627E __MO_OL_F3B05

[8107] dbg: rules: __FH_FRM_53 merged duplicates: __FROM_53

[8107] dbg: rules: __JM_REACTOR_DATE merged duplicates: __RATWARE_0_TZ_DATE

[8107] dbg: rules: __XM_OL_07794 merged duplicates: __XM_OL_25340 __XM_OL_3857F __XM_OL_4F240 __XM_OL_58CB5 __XM_OL_6554A __XM_OL_812FF __XM_OL_C65FA __XM_OL_CF0C0 __XM_OL_F475E __XM_OL_F6D01

[8107] dbg: rules: __HTML_IMG_ONLY merged duplicates: __IMG_ONLY

[8107] dbg: rules: FU_UKGEOCITIES merged duplicates: __SARE_SPEC_XX2GEOCIT

[8107] dbg: rules: FH_MSGID_01C67 merged duplicates: __MSGID_VGA

[8107] dbg: rules: FS_NEW_SOFT_UPLOAD merged duplicates: HS_SUBJ_NEW_SOFTWARE

[8107] dbg: rules: __FH_HAS_XMSMAIL merged duplicates: __HAS_MSMAIL_PRI

[8107] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_015D5 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_6554A

[8107] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_91287 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_B30D1 __MO_OL_CF0C0

[8107] dbg: rules: KAM_STOCKOTC merged duplicates: KAM_STOCKTIP15 KAM_STOCKTIP20 KAM_STOCKTIP21 KAM_STOCKTIP4 KAM_STOCKTIP6

[8107] dbg: rules: __XM_OL_015D5 merged duplicates: __XM_OL_4BF4C __XM_OL_4EEDB __XM_OL_5B79A __XM_OL_9B90B __XM_OL_ADFF7 __XM_OL_B30D1 __XM_OL_B4B40 __XM_OL_BC7E6 __XM_OL_F3B05 __XM_OL_FF5C8

[8107] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_22B61 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_4F240 __MO_OL_ADFF7

[8107] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_812FF merged duplicates: __MO_OL_BC7E6

[8107] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_25340 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_4EEDB __MO_OL_7533E

[8107] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_58CB5 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_B4B40

[8107] dbg: rules: SARE_SUBJ_SLUT merged duplicates: __FPS_SLUT

[8107] dbg: rules: __FVGT_RAPE merged duplicates: __WORD_RAPED

[8107] dbg: rules: __DOS_HAS_ANY_URI merged duplicates: __HAS_ANY_URI

[8107] dbg: rules: __XM_OL_C9068 merged duplicates: __XM_OL_EF20B

[8107] dbg: rules: AXB_RCVD_ZOOBSEND merged duplicates: BROKEN_RATWARE_BOM CTYPE_001C_A DEAR_HOMEOWNER DIV_CENTER_A_HREF DRUG_RA_PRICE FM_DDDD_TIMES_2 FM_SEX_HOSTDDDD HG_HORMONE HS_PHARMA_1 HS_UPLOADED_SOFTWARE OEBOUND RCVD_IN_DSBL STOX_RCVD_N_NN_N URIBL_RHS_ABUSE URIBL_RHS_BOGUSMX URIBL_RHS_DSN URIBL_RHS_POST URIBL_RHS_TLD_WHOIS URIBL_RHS_WHOIS URIBL_XS_SURBL URI_L_PHP XMAILER_MIMEOLE_OL_5E7ED XMAILER_MIMEOLE_OL_C7C33 XMAILER_MIMEOLE_OL_D03AB X_LIBRARY YOUR_CRD_RATING

[8107] dbg: rules: __FH_RCV_53 merged duplicates: __RCVD_53

[8107] dbg: rules: ZMIde_Pharmacy02 merged duplicates: ZMIde_Pharmacy03

[8107] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_72641 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_A842E

[8107] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_4BF4C merged duplicates: __MO_OL_F6D01

[8107] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_F475E merged duplicates: __MO_OL_FF5C8

[8107] dbg: conf: finish parsing

[8107] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x9111d88) implements 'finish_parsing_end', priority 0

[8107] dbg: replacetags: replacing tags

[8107] dbg: replacetags: done replacing tags

[8107] dbg: bayes: tie-ing to DB file R/O /var/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes_toks

[8107] dbg: bayes: tie-ing to DB file R/O /var/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes_seen

[8107] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[8107] dbg: bayes: DB journal sync: last sync: 0

[8107] dbg: bayes: not available for scanning, only 66 ham(s) in bayes DB < 200

[8107] dbg: bayes: untie-ing

[8107] dbg: config: score set 0 chosen.

[8107] dbg: message: main message type: text/plain

[8107] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER START ----

[8107] dbg: message: parsing normal part

[8107] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER END ----

[8107] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval=HASH(0x9182ba8) implements 'check_start', priority 0

[8107] dbg: bayes: tie-ing to DB file R/O /var/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes_toks

[8107] dbg: bayes: tie-ing to DB file R/O /var/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes_seen

[8107] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[8107] dbg: bayes: DB journal sync: last sync: 0

[8107] dbg: bayes: not available for scanning, only 66 ham(s) in bayes DB < 200

[8107] dbg: bayes: untie-ing

[8107] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Check=HASH(0x9148708) implements 'check_main', priority 0

[8107] dbg: conf: trusted_networks are not configured; it is recommended that you configure trusted_networks manually

[8107] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Trusted:

[8107] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Untrusted:

[8107] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Internal:

[8107] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-External:

[8107] dbg: message: no encoding detected

[8107] dbg: rules: local tests only, ignoring RBL eval

[8107] dbg: check: running tests for priority: -1000

[8107] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[8107] dbg: eval: all '*From' addrs: ignore@compiling.spamassassin.taint.org

[8107] dbg: eval: all '*To' addrs:

[8107] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[8107] dbg: check: running tests for priority: -950

[8107] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[8107] dbg: check: running tests for priority: -900

[8107] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[8107] dbg: check: running tests for priority: -400

[8107] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[8107] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 0

[8107] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[8107] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MISSING_REF ======> got hit: "UNSET"

[8107] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MSOE_MID_WRONG_CASE ======> got hit: "

[8107] dbg: rules: Message-Id: "

[8107] dbg: rules: ran header rule MISSING_DATE ======> got hit: "UNSET"

[8107] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MSGID_OK_HOST ======> got hit: "@lint_rules>"

[8107] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MSGID_OK_DIGITS ======> got hit: "1271141455"

[8107] dbg: rules: ran header rule __HAS_MSGID ======> got hit: "<"

[8107] dbg: rules: ran header rule __SANE_MSGID ======> got hit: "<1271141455@lint_rules>

[8107] dbg: rules: "

[8107] dbg: spf: checking to see if the message has a Received-SPF header that we can use

[8107] dbg: dns: is_dns_available() last checked 1271141459.0 seconds ago; re-checking

[8107] dbg: dns: is DNS available? 0

[8107] dbg: spf: already checked for Received-SPF headers, proceeding with DNS based checks

[8107] dbg: spf: already checked for Received-SPF headers, proceeding with DNS based checks

[8107] dbg: spf: already checked for Received-SPF headers, proceeding with DNS based checks

[8107] dbg: spf: cannot get Envelope-From, cannot use SPF

[8107] dbg: spf: def_spf_whitelist_from: could not find useable envelope sender

[8107] dbg: spf: already checked for Received-SPF headers, proceeding with DNS based checks

[8107] dbg: rules: ran eval rule NO_RELAYS ======> got hit (1)

[8107] dbg: spf: already checked for Received-SPF headers, proceeding with DNS based checks

[8107] dbg: spf: already checked for Received-SPF headers, proceeding with DNS based checks

[8107] dbg: spf: already checked for Received-SPF headers, proceeding with DNS based checks

[8107] dbg: rules: ran eval rule __UNUSABLE_MSGID ======> got hit (1)

[8107] dbg: spf: spf_whitelist_from: could not find useable envelope sender

[8107] dbg: rules: ran eval rule MISSING_HEADERS ======> got hit (1)

[8107] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=1.899

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[8107] dbg: rules: ran body rule __NONEMPTY_BODY ======> got hit: "I"

[8107] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=1.899

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[8107] dbg: eval: stock info total: 0

[8107] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=1.899

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[8107] dbg: rules: ran rawbody rule __TVD_BODY ======> got hit: "need"

[8107] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=1.899

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=1.899

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[8107] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 500

[8107] dbg: dns: harvest_dnsbl_queries

[8107] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=1.899

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=1.899

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=1.899

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=1.899

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=1.899

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=1.899

[8107] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_SUB_PAREN_NUM has undefined dependency 'SUBJ_2_NUM_PARENS'

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[8107] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 1000

[8107] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=4.205

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=4.205

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=4.205

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=4.205

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=4.205

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[8107] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=4.205

[8107] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[8107] dbg: check: is spam? score=4.205 required=5

[8107] dbg: check: tests=MISSING_DATE,MISSING_HEADERS,MISSING_SUBJECT,NO_RECEIVED,NO_RELAYS

[8107] dbg: check: subtests=__HAS_MSGID,__MISSING_REF,__MSGID_OK_DIGITS,__MSGID_OK_HOST,__MSOE_MID_WRONG_CASE,__NONEMPTY_BODY,__SANE_MSGID,__TVD_BODY,__UNUSABLE_MSGID

```

Ist das Verhalten so, weil scheinbar noch nicht ausreichend Ham für bayes vorhanden ist, oder liegt es evtl. an etwas anderem?

Müssten für Ham nicht trotzdem dieselben tests gemacht werden, und wenn der Score <5 ist, gilt die E-Mail dann auch als Ham?

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tip geben wie ich das Problem aus der Welt schaffen kann?

Gruß

Maik

Edit: Doppelte Channels entfernt + spamassassin -D --lint durch vorheriges "sa-update" geht nun.

----------

